# Help with just bought timeshare



## fbong78 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi,

Very2 newbie here... need all the advice I can get.

Me and my wife just bought a timeshare in Vacation Village Parkway in Kissimmee, FL for 2 bedrooms and 3 weeks. The cost is 18K. My questions are:
1. Is this a good deal? Because I see there are many people are selling it for $1 on Ebay.
2. How does the maintenance fees work, if you but 3 timeshares separately. Don't you get charged 3 times as well?


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yikes - you are paying approximately $17,900 too much! Hopefully you are still within the rescind period - 7 to 10 days after signing. I so RESCIND NOW!  DO NOT WAIT - find the information in your documents & follow the steps exactly. 

Once you do that you can easily find a resale for the same resort for a couple hundred dollars or less!  The value to any timeshare is the use, you are obligated to the annual fees until you sell and the purchase price has no effect on the fees you will pay. If ypu pay $18K your fees will be say $900. If you pay $100 or less your annual fes will be say $900 (I don't know the actual fes but this is an example. Whatever they are they will be the same for a Developer/Retail purchase &  resale buy). 

e thankful you found this site & hopefully you can back out unscathed from this very bad "deal. Good luck.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 17, 2012)

*That's About The Size Of It.*




fbong78 said:


> How does the maintenance fees work, if you but 3 timeshares separately. Don't you get charged 3 times as well?


Timeshares are sold by the week -- buy 3 weeks, get billed for 3 maintenance fees.  

Different timeshares do the billing different ways.  If your 3 weeks are on a single account, it's possible they'll send you 1 bill covering the fees on all 3, I don't know.  

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We like Vacation Village At Parkway.  Our first hard-sell timeshare sales tour of the modern era happened there.  (We said _No Thanks_.)  Later, we stayed 3 different times at Vacation Village At Parkway -- twice on RCI _Last Call_ & once on RCI _Extra Vacation Getaways_.  In addition, we bought a Vacation Village At Parkway triennial 2BR unit that gives us 30*,*833 points every year.  That was via eBay for $200 or so with free closing & free resort transfer & free points.  (We get billed for maintenance fees for our use years only & nothing for the off years.)  If we wanted 1 or 2 more units -- annual or biennial or triennial _mox nix_ -- we for sure would shop eBay again.  We would never, never ever buy any timeshare from a timeshare company.  What they're selling for thousands of dollars is exactly the same as what eBay sellers are selling for $1 starting bids with no reserve, sometimes with free closing, etc.  We believe in buying timeshares exclusively resale.  That way we save thousands of dollars on exactly the same thing as full freight, or the equivalent, or something even better.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 17, 2012)

RESCIND ASAP!!! Then buy resale. Save Thou$and$. Follow the rescission instructions buried in your contract exactly.

Welcome to TUG. You are spending WAY too much on something you don't understand. Rescind, then return to TUG and learn about timeshare. We like 'em (with reservations) and use them to improve our lives, but please take the time to learn first.

All the best!

Get to the post office.

Jim


----------



## fbong78 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Thanks All!*

Thank you! I was reading about the 10 days rule a couple days ago and find out about the Ebay resale this morning.

I will call the company and cancel it today. 

But I do like the idea of using timeshare for our vacation. I've been reading TUG forum as much as I can get up to this point and found that people recommend Hilton. I haven't found anything that sells for 3 weeks.

Correct me if I am wrong, the average maintenance cost for HGVC in Kissimmee, FL costs around $800-900. If I purchase 3 different HGVC, they would charge me 3 x $900 = $2,700 right?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2012)

You cannot call - and if you do they will just argue with you.

You must rescind in *writing* - find the instructions in your purchase documents and follow them EXACTLY.

More info. about rescinding (I wrote this for a different resort, but the basics apply to any resort) - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74493


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 17, 2012)

fbong78 said:


> Thank you! I was reading about the 10 days rule a couple days ago and find out about the Ebay resale this morning.
> 
> I will call the company and cancel it today.
> 
> ...


 
Don't call - Pull out your paper work, read the instructions and follow them to the letter including exact method of delivery.

If you chose to use a different method of delivery, make sure it is secondary to the original sent exactly in the method specified.

Many rescinders get hung up on proof of delivery, the state statutes only require that you can prove mailing by the date, since you cannot be held accountable for the performance of the USPS, UPS, FedEx or the Pony Express.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 17, 2012)

fbong78 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, the average maintenance cost for HGVC in Kissimmee, FL costs around $800-900. If I purchase 3 different HGVC, they would charge me 3 x $900 = $2,700 right?



This is correct. And MFs ALWAYS increase at or above the cost of living every year. Regular as clockwork. 

I agree with DeniseM- nothing good will come from calling the sales office where you bought. All that will do is cause delay and they will trot out all the reduced-price 'specials' and their own resales and foreclosures to entice you to stay. Just rescind and be done with them.

Jim


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 17, 2012)

If you call the sales office, they will try to string you along until the rescission period is over -- at which point you will be stuck having paid $18,000 for a $100 timeshare.  Further, any verbal rescission to the sales office is invalid.

The only correct procedure is as outlined in post #7:  *Pull out your paper work, read the instructions and follow them to the letter including exact method of delivery*


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 17, 2012)

fbong78 - did they tell you that you're getting three weeks for one maintenance fee?  If so, they've mislead you ...probably using "lockoff weeks" and/or some combination of bonus weeks.  While it might be technically possible, maintenance fees are based on the week.  

Examples:

Regular 2-BR every year =  maint fee $1000/year = one vacation per year ... with the possibility of some sort of bonus week that is almost assuredly not written into the contract

Regular 2-BR every other year = maint fee $500 per year or $1000 in the year of usage = one vacation every other year ... with the possibility of some sort of bonus week that is almost assuredly not written into the contract

Lockoff 2-BR every year = maint fee $1000/year = one vacation per year in the 2-BR or the ability to split and use (or exchange) each half, so two vacations in smaller accommodations.....with the possibility of some sort of bonus week that is almost assuredly not written into the contract

Lockoff 2-BR every other year = maint fee of $500 per year or  $1000 each use year  = one vacation every other year in the 2-BR or the ability to split and use (or exchange) each half, so two vacations .....with the possibility of some sort of bonus week that is almost assuredly not written into the contract

Salesmen have a way of making you think you're getting something for nothing but there's no free lunch.  A lockoff is certainly more flexible ... But it's not a magic potion.

Good luck!


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 17, 2012)

... or you bought 97,000 rci points and the salesman said you can use this for 3 or more weeks.  You can and a fair number of people on TUG own Vacation Villages RCI points and I think the MF's are in the $700 range but you have to go through RCI and pay additional membership and exchange fees.  It is possible to get 3 or more vacations in the $1000-$1400 range using but you could also buy the same points package off ebay for $1-$1200 including closing.  There is also a learning curve to use the system, it is not as easy as going on line and making a reservation for any place or any time.  

You should rescind and learn the system and purchase resale if it still meets your needs.


----------



## fbong78 (Sep 17, 2012)

@jerseygirl 
You were right. They offered me two bonus weeks with the one maintenance fee. So the way I interpret this is that I am getting a total of 3 weeks. So I guess this is too good to be true.   

Thanks to all of you, I decided to keep my money... 
I ended up call them because tomorrow is the last day and they gave me the fax number to send the cancellation letter. The Operator didn't do any sales pitching.., I guess they are used to the cancellation.

Based on your experience, how much do you all spend annually for 3 weeks vacation in Gold Crown Resort with at least 2BR/2BA?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2012)

There is no average - you can spend anywhere from $600 - $3,000 per week - it depends on the resort and location.

I would NOT depend on what the operator told you to do.  You MUST look in your Docs and find the paperwork about the legal way to rescind.  These companies sometimes give out the wrong info., to keep you from rescinding.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 17, 2012)

*Fax, Shmax.*




fbong78 said:


> I ended up call them because tomorrow is the last day and they gave me the fax number to send the cancellation letter.


You have more faith in the people on the other end of the phone line than I would have. 

If the contract says to rescind in writing within 10 days, via USPS, then I would jolly well send them a written rescission notice & I would make sure it has an official USPS postmark on the envelope as a way of documenting that it was mailed within those 10 days

No way I would trust full-freight timeshare rescission to fax transmission alone, _mox nix_ anything the timeshare company's people say over the phone. 

I certainly hope your faith in what they told you is rewarded. 

Good luck. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Please.  Re-read Rent_Share's sound advice in post #7 about the proper method of rescission -- the method specified in the materials you were given.

If you attempt to rescind by any method other than the approved method, you have not rescinded. 

This is a variation of what I suggested in my earlier post, that they will string you along until the rescission period is over, in this case by giving you an inaccurate and legally insufficient method of rescission.


----------



## theo (Sep 17, 2012)

*I hear an echo...echo..echo...*



vacationtime1 said:


> Please.  Re-read Rent_Share's sound advice in post #7 about the proper method of rescission -- the method specified in the materials you were given.
> 
> If you attempt to rescind by any method other than the approved method, you have not rescinded.



OP --- *Please* read the above as many times as it takes to sink in. 

Stay off the phone. In no universe can you legally or successfully rescind by phone conversation.

*Follow the written cancellation instructions which were provided to you, in writing, at the time of contract execution, as specifically required by law! *


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 17, 2012)

More echos --

You have a contract that has *specific written language* on what you must do to rescind the contract.  To rescind the contract, that is what you must do.  Don't let anyone tell you anything else.  Especially when they have a vested in not having you submit a valid rescission letter.


----------



## fbong78 (Sep 17, 2012)

*You guys are right...*

I just read the document again and it specifically said that it has to go to the Resort Address for Cancellation.
I am going to Post Office tomorrow. Thanks again...


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Sep 18, 2012)

fbong78 said:


> I just read the document again and it specifically said that it has to go to the Resort Address for Cancellation.
> I am going to Post Office tomorrow. Thanks again...


As long as your letter is post marked in time, you will be safe.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 18, 2012)

In the stress of finding out they have made a mistake, many posters come here an believe that their method of delivery will give them more peace of mind.  Faster, More Secure, Confirmed Delivery etc . . . .

The reality is in order for the rescission to be effective it needs to be "sent" via a specific method.

You were hung up on it "getting there" by the 10th day, the rescission instructions and state statute required it to be "sent" by the 10th day and do not allow for the rescinder to pick the method of sending.

Congratulations on saving $17,999 Plus Interest of $ 8-10 Thousand


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Sep 18, 2012)

If you want additional peace of mind, Register the letter.  Hardly costs anything and it is proof of mailing.

Don't bother with requiring a signature...they can always NOT sign for something and state they never received it.  

You are good to go with a proof of mailing.  

Of course...you actually have to do it...so get busy.  Then come back and keep us posted on the cancellation process.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 18, 2012)

BTW    Welcome


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2012)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> If you want additional peace of mind, Register the letter.  Hardly costs anything and it is proof of mailing.
> 
> Don't bother with requiring a signature...they can always NOT sign for something and state they never received it.



Actually - the post office has a record of it if they refuse to sign.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 18, 2012)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> If you want additional peace of mind, Register the letter.



IMO this is bad advice.  Registered Mail, although never lost, often takes forever to get to addressee.  Reason is that it has to be signed for by just about every Postal Employee who touches it.  OP wants two things, proof of mailing and reasonably timely delivery.  Last thing he needs is for Resort to think they have a done deal because of delay in receiving Recind Letter.

George


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2012)

bogey21 said:


> IMO this is bad advice.  Registered Mail, although never lost, often takes forever to get to addressee.  Reason is that it has to be signed for by just about every Postal Employee who touches it.  OP wants two things, proof of mailing and reasonably timely delivery.  Last thing he needs is for Resort to think they have a done deal because of delay in receiving Recind Letter.
> 
> George



It doesn't matter how long it takes to get there - the documented date of mailing is what counts.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 18, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> It doesn't matter how long it takes to get there - the documented date of mailing is what counts.



I thought I said that OP wants "proof of mailing".  

My concern with Registered Mail is that it sometimes takes forever to get to addressee which will at best slow down any refund due so yes, it can matter how long it takes to get there.  A few years ago I liquidated a collection of old casino chips most of which I sent Registered Mail.  Three to six weeks for delivery was not unusual.  Why should OP unnecessarily extend the length of time it will take to know he is off the hook and to get his refund?

George


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Sep 18, 2012)

bogey21 said:


> IMO this is bad advice.  Registered Mail, although never lost, often takes forever to get to addressee.
> George



You have a better idea?  Be a while since I truly cared about proof of mailing and waaaaaay back when I did, Registered was the way to go.

Is there such a thing as a simple proof of mailing that the Post Office issues?  Seems like that would be the easy answer.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 18, 2012)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> You have a better idea?  Be a while since I truly cared about proof of mailing and waaaaaay back when I did, Registered was the way to go.
> 
> Is there such a thing as a simple proof of mailing that the Post Office issues?  Seems like that would be the easy answer.



A couple of thoughts -

1)  Priority Mail with Delivery Confirmation
2)  Certified Mail with Return Receipt
3)  Use Self Service Machine and save receipt which will show
     zip code, time of day mailed, credit card charged, etc.

If Recind Instructions only say reply by USPS, 1) or 2) should do what you want.  If Recind Instructions seem to preclude Priority Mail or Certified Mail, 3) should be enough proof of mailing.

George


----------



## Crohnos01 (Sep 18, 2012)

As already drummed into your head by now, *read the instructions for recession*.

In my case, there were two addresses listed. Some think I went on overkill here, but I sent certified mail to BOTH addresses, even though the instructions said one address or the other. In addition, my instructions allowed me to send a telegram, which I did. It cost me $40 to send about a six word telegram, but I paid it with a smile on my face and a song in my heart knowing I was saving another nearly $14,000 by doing so. I wanted absolutely NO possible way for the developer to wriggle out of my recession. I highly recommend sending to both addresses if you have two listed and if there is only one listed, send two letters to the same address by two different carriers (i.e. FedEx and USPS) if you want to do the "belt AND suspenders" methodology.

Welcome to the group. Browse around do some reading. There are some great folks here who have "been there, done that" on just about every scenario you can imagine with timeshares.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Sep 18, 2012)

Worked part time for post office a few years ago, so things may have changed.

USPS used to  offer  proof of mailing for $.40. However, a couple weeks ago when I wanted to do clerk said the computer printed receipt he gave  me with  addressee zip code ,  etc.  was  all I needed.

Certified mail is for  paper work having no insurable value. It goes  in hopper with all other first class mail and   delivery person  writes out receipt form and  if green card attached signed.  One can track by going to USPS and plugging in 16 digit  number.

Registered mail is for  valuables having an insurable value. It is  separate from  first class mail and  generally in  locked pouch with very limited access. Hence,  it is slower and unnecessary for recissions.

Priority mail is for faster delivery and has various options.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Sep 18, 2012)

bogey21 said:


> I thought I said that OP wants "proof of mailing".
> 
> My concern with Registered Mail is that it sometimes takes forever to get to addressee which will at best slow down any refund due so yes, it can matter how long it takes to get there.  A few years ago I liquidated a collection of old casino chips most of which I sent Registered Mail.  Three to six weeks for delivery was not unusual.  Why should OP unnecessarily extend the length of time it will take to know he is off the hook and to get his refund?
> 
> George



I agree completely.  Registered mail costs more and takes much longer.  It's more secure, but is meant for things like valuable certificates, money, jewels and such.  Actually today, Express mail might be better than registered.  

For rescinding all you are concerned with is proof that you got the letter into the mail by deadline and return receipt for relief that it was actually delivered.  You don't need insurance.  Certified with return receipt or Priority with delivery confirmation are probably best.  Sometimes the green return card comes off the letter and it's up to the carrier or clerk to see that and make another one. Sometimes they miss it; you can follow it up and get a duplicate from the PO.

If the letter comes back undelivered, don't open it...it's still legal proof (in an argument) that you mailed the letter on time.


----------



## Crohnos01 (Sep 18, 2012)

Good to know Paco. I just checked and I did send priority mail, not certified as I said earlier...

BTW - love your Avatar!


----------



## hugh6m (Sep 18, 2012)

fbong78 said:


> Thank you! I was reading about the 10 days rule a couple days ago and find out about the Ebay resale this morning.
> 
> I will call the company and cancel it today.
> 
> ...


If you are interested in HGVC, you don't have to purchase 3 consecutive (or concurrent) weeks at the same resort to be able to vacation that way. With any HGVC purchase you get points that are based on the season and quality of the resort and type of unit you purchase. You can use those points at your home resort in home season and reserve up to one year in advance, you can use the points at any HGVC resort at other times, but you can only reserve 9 months in advance. If you want to travel in peak seasons at the resort of your choice, you might find it difficult to get exactly what you want, but we have never had that problem. Resale purchases of HGVC have the same points trading rights as developer purchases, but resale purchases don't get to trade their vacation club points for Hilton HHonors points.


----------



## Patri (Sep 19, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Worked part time for post office a few years ago, so things may have changed.
> 
> USPS used to  offer  proof of mailing for $.40. However, a couple weeks ago when I wanted to do clerk said the computer printed receipt he gave  me with  addressee zip code ,  etc.  was  all I needed.


I wouldn't depend on that, since it only gives zip code. No proof of actual addressee, so t/s could dispute it. Unless it is the 9 digit code that is for their specific address. Still, it doesn't necessarily meet the recission directions. I'd blow the 40 cents, but I think it is now 55 cents.


----------

